# brp oval outlaw



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi guys i just bought one of these cars from a friend of mine it has never been ran what is the history on this car and what wheels and tires will fit it ? will the curent sc18 parts fit it if you have one or have any info on this car please post it for me i bought it because he needed the money and i thought it would be fun to play around with im just affraid i wont be able to find wheels and tires for it . othere than that it looks like everything else on the chassis could be modded if i ever broke it ... im hopeing that the current sc18 parts and wheels and tires will fit it ..


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The tires we use now are still the same along with bodies ball diff. That car was back from 1993 so it is a oldie.


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks bud i think im gonna put a nice micro spy esc in it along with a spektrum rec. spektrum servo and a nice little 2 cell lipo im gonna try to make it as nice as i can since its an older car and will prob be a shelf queen . that just gets ran every once in a while nice time piece back when 1/18th was just coming around ..


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

*pictures*

Hey bud check out my photos i got some pictures of the oval outlaw today and put them in my album im gonna take more when i get the electronics in it and get it running . im gonna have to do somthing to make that white body look a little better ..


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice !!! I have one of the very first Oval Outlaws one of the few things I saved. We sold thousands of those but that was before China


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

YEAH and before ebay i helped out at a hobby shop for the past 2 years and i watched it go down hill because everyone wanted everything cheap and most bought from flea bay instead of the shop and then they would bring the crap they bought off of there and want us to fix it its really hard to compete with ebay and china .. ive always said that you should buy from a shop or a company that has a good rep. at least if you get something thats broke or missing parts you have some where or some one to go to that will fix it for you but most everybody would rather save 10 or 15 bucks instead .. i like peace of mind myself .. anyway enough ranting ..


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes that is true but the world no longer thinks like that


----------

